# SaltMarsh 1656 build has started



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Looking good.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice! I'm diggin' the color!


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

lookin good!cool colors.i love my salt marsh!


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Getting closer!!!!!!


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Had a little delay because the motor was on back order but I guess it was a blessing with all the rain the last 2 weeks. Picking up Thursday evening and will post pics. I have some updated ones but the colors didn't come out very well so I will post them when I pick her up. Can't wait for the weekend!!!!!!


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Coming home soon!!!!


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

With the Etec 60 you should hit close to 40mph. I have a Yamaha 50 with a 4 blade and top out at 33.9.

Nice Skiff!


----------



## Cameronc (Dec 24, 2015)

Awesome man


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

May I ask what the build time was...from when you placed your order to scheduled completion?


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks guys! I wasn't originally going with the 60 but figured that those situations where I need it I would regret not having it. I'm cool with 25mph on plane but if I have a heavier load or need to get to cover the extra speed and torque will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

richg99 said:


> May I ask what the build time was...from when you placed your order to scheduled completion?


I put deposit down in January and was expecting July but a couple of people in front of me put their build on hold. It could be longer now.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

IMO 23-24mph is THE sweet spot on this hull. Fully loaded with 4 adults and the bimini up, mine will still hit 30.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Well she fits in the garage but I still need to do some reorganizing. Hopefully weather lets me get her out there tomorrow evening.


----------

